

Show HN: One-click VPN - iainkfraser
http://www.netduma.com/one-click-vpn

======
h4waii
Looks like a very clean interfaces, though many HNers likely know how to build
IP routes and per-host tables.

Is manual configuration an option for providers not supported?

What protocols are supported? OpenVPN, PPTP, L2TP?

~~~
iainkfraser
I thought so, we're using OpenVPN and policy based routing. Yes the advanced
settings allows you to enter your own config file. I think other tech people
found it interesting due to simplicity of UI rather than tech behind it.

We have other features that far more impressive technically that we will
release soon. Seems like people don't mind me posting here so I'll continue to
do so :)

------
iainkfraser
I'm the lead developer at Netduma. I hope that its appropriate to post this
here. Although this router is aimed at gamers quite a few of my tech friends
really like the features and suggested I post here as well :)

------
iainkfraser
Oops I forgot to put Show HN when I submitted, sorry I've edited it now.

